# NORTH GERMANY May 2008- Seriously now: maps, itinerary, prices



## LaFoto

Maps - as was suggested by Daan (doenoe) - so you will know better how to find your way to here 

Map 1 (the Meet-Up will be in GERMANY, which is in EUROPE! - country being outlined by me!  )






Map 2 (more precisely it will be in NORTH Germany, in the area between Hamburg and Bremen - outlined by me  - with the place of the Meet-Up marked by a shy red dot)





Map 3 (even more precisely where there is the very IMPORTANT red mark on the "original" Google map - cough-cough)





Now we jump into Satellite-mode to show you more:

Map 4 - my place. Nicely outlined by ------------------- definitely not Google! They don't even KNOW about this tiny place... :roll: 




Dot 1: my house
Dot 2: the holiday homes for rent that Hertz wants to rent and (maybe) share 
Dot 3: The camp site - I must still ask how many sites there are vacant, most are filled with caravans which never move...
Dot 4: more very reasonably priced holiday homes which can be shared by many to further reduce accomodation costs
Dot 5: the big, comfortable hotel I am suggesting in my other thread (links may be added to this new thread later)
Dot 6: the neighbouring town, dot put to about where there is the church in which my choir sings --- there is a fair chance that some who want to stay for totally free can get accomodation with families, all of who will be choir friends of mine, and they would then be hosted in that town.

Map 5 - an even closer close-up of my place, our house shyly marked in red





AND - to make it very precise for all the stalkers who will now ring at my door bell to ask for a cup of coffee or something else to drink (as per suggestion by Daan aka doenoe in the other thread), the closest close-up onto the Venue Of The Big TPF-Germany Meet-Up Garden Party on 29 May 2008 - Map 6:





Hope this'll help you all take your decision and COME!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Cheers Corrina, that should help enormously with peoples planning


----------



## Antarctican

Thanks for all those maps, Corinna. Very cool to zoom in, and in, and in, to the very yard where the big garden party will occur.


----------



## LaFoto

As the maps show, I have planned for some accomodation, one of which has been reserved by now and will offer beds for all in all 18 person (given we put as many into each apartment as it allows for at max).

From what I understand, here's what I know about who is wanting to take up beds out of those 18:

Tangerini - *3* beds (and I hope you are not planning to bring any CHILDREN, for that would not be good)
Corry - *3* beds (given Joe and Sky can make it, too, else you would not come, either?)
Hertz - *1* bed (so far)
Antarctican - *1* bed
Digital Diva - *2 *beds
Jeff Canes - *1 *bed

Who else would want to stay right here in my very place (marked as *Dot 2* in *Map 4*)?
7 more beds to be had in that very place.

Next closest is the camp site (Dot 3) and the apartments in Rehr, which are Dot 4.


----------



## Alex_B

wow. planning is proceeding!

funny, on that first map ... Bispingen and Soltau were in almost all my tactics training scenarios in army times  So that map strongly reminds me of my times at the KTS 2 in Munster 

Anyway, I cannot commit 100% yet, so I will take whatever is left over by the time I can finally decide -- and if nothing is left over I am happy with my tent


----------



## LaFoto

It is about time we get more serious about this whole *Big, Very International, One-Week-Long North-Germany Meet-Up from 24-31 May 2008.*

My poll in some other thread on this reveals:



> Yes, I really want to go to Germany in May 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10*20.00%
> No, I know for sure I won't be able to make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11*22.00%
> Yes, I am working towards going and hope to get there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *19*38.00%
> Well, hm, sounds interesting enough but I still don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10*20.00%


 
Which OUGHT TO bring together at least 29 members, those 10 who said "I really want to go to Germany in May 2008" and those 19 who said "Yes, I am working towards going and hope to get there". Not counting the undecided 19 who say they find the idea interesting but still don't know. 

Only 11 so far knew for sure they would not be able to come. 

So.
Who is coming?
Who is coming FROM FAR?
Are you in the process of checking out flights, fares, special offers, do you know where to arrive, when, how to get from the airport to here?

It is October now, and the idea has been known for a year.
As of November, I would need to go into even more serious planning - so far I have only sussed out prices for activities I want to offer, and which I hope we'll do all together, for - like in most cases - the more there are, the smaller the shared price for each. And I have reserved accomodation for 18 persons in a house with holiday apartments here in my village. 

I might need to reserve more?

For whom?

Please no longer be vague. 
Speak up.
Tell me.
Are you coming?
Give me names. Say "I'll be there".

And those on a budget: remember I can also offer you FREE accomodation in families for friends of mine, two have already approached me and asked who they would get! 

Don't let me float with my idea alone, please.


----------



## DigitalDiva

I'll be there with my boyfriend. Could we plan on two beds? Unless you have a double bed for the 2 of us. No kids here. Well, we are kind of like 2 big kids.


----------



## LaFoto

I added your name to the list ... I take it you would like to share house with all the others? There are twin-bedded rooms, but you might still have to share the apartment with more people, but the apartments have 2 bedrooms or so. The link to their site is in one of my other Meet-Up threads, only have I just unstuck them, there was such a crowed of stickied threads all about the same up here.


----------



## LaFoto

Right. Here's the link again to the one holiday home that I have reserved for us for that one week: http://www.ole-hoop.de/ (Dot 2 in Map 4)

Another possibility would be the apartments at about 4kms from my place, link to the site is here: http://www.bauernhof-rehr.de/ (Dot 4 in Map 4)
With those people, though, I still haven't spoken. But I would not want to leave it way too long.

Those who can afford to "live with style" and want to do so, there is also this hotel (Dot 5 on Map 4): http://www.landkrug-trau.de/

Their sites are all in German, but aren't there online site translators out so you would at least get a gist of what is being said?


----------



## DigitalDiva

Thanks, LaFoto. I'll have a look at the options and let you know.


----------



## Peanuts

Hmm.. this is tempting.. I REALLY want to come, it is just juggling things. I am shooting a wedding in early May, I have been asked to visit Thailand for a month or so over my holidays,  and for my university program they highly recommend spending the entire summer being a mule/pawn for a researcher (for the lack-lustre description). Hmm.. will update as soon as things are lining up


----------



## LaFoto

It would be BRILLIANT to have you here, Brittany!!! Let me know when to reserve you one bed in that holiday apartment home, ok?


----------



## Peanuts

Now... just out of curiousity (it might be in one of the threads somewhere) how does transportation work? Is there a public bus that perhaps goes that way or is it more reliant to rent a car (although, I can't do that due to age restrictions, but if I brought someone else along)


----------



## LaFoto

It much depends on the fact at which airport you arrive ... should it be any of the ones close to here, there is always the chance to get to my place by train (there is a railway station right here). 

Which means: there is a good chance you find your way out of Hamburg Airport (for example) to the Hamburg Main Railway Station by Airport Bus, and take the train to Bremen from there (which leaves every hour), and hop off that train in Lauenbrück.

Or you arrive at Hannover, take the Airport Train to Hannover Main Railway Station, change trains to Hamburg, and catch the Hamburg-Bremen train from there (again).

Or you arrive at Bremen ... and COULD get the Bremen-Hamburg train, and again you would just need to hop off in Lauenbrück ... but how you would get from the airport to the Railway Station I don't know yet, though I would THINK there ALSO is a bus. 

Iron_Flatline said at one point in time that he'd be willing to bring people from Berlin to here, should their best connections take them to Berlin, he means to come by car. 

Another airport that might be the one you want to choose for ecomic reasons is Düsseldorf, which is where Alex_B lives, who still doesn't know if he can make the meet-up or only a couple of days of the meet-up, but eventually also he would hop into his Audi and dash up here ... and he might have room for one (two?) other(s) ... Speak up, Alex.

Now as to our Dutch members... some might be travelling by car from Amsterdam or thereabouts ... so if someone finds they get the best fares if they mean to arrive at Schiphol Airport, maybe our Dutch members could give them a lift?

As you can see, it is about time we get into some more serious planning.
Saying "Oh well, yeah, sounds cool, I'll see if I'll make it" will soon no longer work for those who plan to travel from afar... The time is coming where reservations or bookings should be made... maybe?


----------



## Tangerini

I know that my name is already on the list, but I'll reconfirm my intention to be there.  The three beds do not include the children (we are running off without them for this trip! ), it will be my husband, his mum, and myself.

I'll be working with them to figure out which route will make the most sense for us, since we plan on spending time in the UK in addition to the meet-up.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I'm driving. Just deciding which ferry route to take.
And I might swing by Wuppertahl for old times sake.


----------



## Tangerini

Hertz van Rental said:


> I'm driving. Just deciding which ferry route to take.
> And I might swing by Wuppertahl for old times sake.



Feel like taking on three passengers? :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B

Hertz van Rental said:


> I'm driving. Just deciding which ferry route to take.
> And I might swing by Wuppertahl for old times sake.



Wuppertal?

What would make someone visit Wuppertal?  

Unfortunately they stopped the Harwich - Hoeck v.Holland fast ferry link  these days only slow ferries operate on that route.


----------



## Jeff Canes

i'm flying in to Hamburg on May 23


----------



## LaFoto

Wow, Jeff. Cool! 
And hey, Alex --- Hertz was *born* in Wuppertal (!!!). Not that he would remember any of his times there, but...... :idea:

And I was thinking of this (still very rough) itinerary for the week:

*Sat, 24 May:* Day of Arrival, only arrival for most and settling in, dinner in the "Bistro" here in Lauenbrück (about 5 min on foot from "Ole Hoop", where the first 18 of you will stay)

*Sun, 25 May:* Maybe, if I can get that cleared with our choirmaster, my choir will sing in the Sunday Service and you could thus hear me sing, if that is so, some might like to come and listen (?), other than that I am thinking of spending the day in the swimming pool for everyone to acclimatise and overcome their jet lag, and we can get lunch and dinner (maybe?) from the "Aloha", i.e. the restaurant within the premises of the pool (http://www.ronolulu.de/ ). 

*Monday, 26 May* _Hamburg_ 
(transport there and back by train!) 
Guided tour round the port on a boat just for us with catering on board (still to be decided what that should comprise) (1 - 2 hours), walking to the sites (Town Hall etc) and after that there are sooooooooooo many DIFFERENT things for you to do, I still cannot tell what we WILL do (or you will do) --- one thing of interest is the Miniature Wonderland (http://www.miniatur-wunderland.com/ ), but Digital Diva is super interested in following The Beatles on their paths through Hamburg, there are options to get guided round there (http://www.stattreisen-hamburg.de/deutsch/stadtrundgaenge/beatles/index.html - only in German, I'm afraid...) , too, and and and. The day might be packed, there is just soooooooooooo much there to see (and take photos of!!! ) in Hamburg.

*Tuesday, 27 May *_Lüneburg and the Heath _
Transportation is still an unsolved problem, we would need to travel there by car. Depending on how many we will be and how many cars there will be around, I would need to ask if some of my friends would lend us their car and time (?). 
But the town is worth a visit! (http://www.lueneburg.de/index.htm?baum_id=3221&langu=en )
For the afternoon, I would like to take you on a horse-drawn carriage ride through the Heath (but once more transportation to where the tours start - and they don't start out of Lüneburg, not one of them does), and I would want to book a tour that includes some sort of catering. Still working on that.

*Wednesday, 28 May *Bremen
Transport there and back by train
Mostly walking through the old centre of town
Guided tour through Old Town Hall
Lunch in the vaults underneath the Old Town Hall
Ample chance for shopping (you can see that I have not made any definite plans on the Bremen-day)

*Thursday, 29 May*
Canoe trip down the River Wümme starting right in Lauenbrück to Scheeßel (about 4 hours), lunch in Scheeßel (shopping for the salads for the barbecue!)
Preparation of salads and the barbecue

Big barbecue in Corinna's garden !
If for some reason you cannot be here for any of the previous excursions, make sure you are here for the barbecue!

*Friday, 30 May*
free ... no plans made for that day as yet

*Saturday, 31 May*
Departure day 

Sounds ok?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

If I remember rightly, I ticked the "Yes, I am working towards going and hope to get there" box. That still stands. I'm still a way off sorting out the practicalities though. I'll have to give this a bit more thought and see how we arrange next years' travel plans.


----------



## LaFoto

Oh yes, Chris, please do! Think very much in favour of including this meet-up into your plans, will you? I mean, the dates have been known for a year now. I gave everyone ample time and chance to plan accordingly, and to save up for it or win the lottery. Mostly so WIN THE LOTTERY!


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> And hey, Alex --- Hertz was *born* in Wuppertal (!!!). Not that he would remember any of his times there, but...... :idea:


 
he will remember more than I do .. since I never was there  Often drove past though!



> *Sun, 25 May:* Maybe, if I can get that cleared with our choirmaster, my choir will sing in the Sunday Service and you could thus hear me sing, if that is so, some might like to come and listen (?),


Hmm, would that be a protestant church? You know I am from a region where we still burn witches and believe Luther came straight from hell 

... just kidding. Well, anyway, I never took images in Hamburg, strange enough. So that would be even new for me.

I know the Heath quite well ... but had to work so no time for photography either 



> Sounds ok?


Sounds like you not plan on wasting many days then  And sounds like a lot of preparatory work! :hail:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Tangerini said:


> Feel like taking on three passengers? :mrgreen:



Could do. Share the petrol.
I might see about renting a whale and getting the Dover/Calais ferry.
Shorter sea crossing/ longer drive but driving in France is fun. And then there are the autobahn's... vroom! vroom!

Why anyone without a death wish would want to be a passenger in my car is beyond me...


----------



## LaFoto

Now this list of people wanting to spend the nights of that week in http://www.ole-hoop.de/ ... _*is it still valid*_???



> Tangerini - *3* beds
> Corry - *3* beds
> Hertz - *1* bed
> Antarctican - *1* bed
> Digital Diva - *2 *beds
> Jeff Canes - *1 *bed


 
And Hertz --- no downpayment necessary for accomodation. I was there on Saturday and the entire house is booked for us for that one week, and you can fill it to capacity, if you like, though some beds are double beds (might be good for *Bace*, he looks for opportunities to find himself mates for procreation!!!), and some are sleeping sofas, and there is one room with bunk beds, and she is willing to set up additional beds, too, but then it will become quite a bit ... erm ... "cosy", you must not "need your space" then!! But anything goes, and the place really is all as pretty as is shown in the photos of their homepage. Check it out. 

And let me know ... especially those who might want to come all the way from the Americas (Jeff is certain, his flight is booked, Jeanne is certain?, Tangerini is certainly combining a trip to the UK with the meet-up?) ... how far have your plannings advanced! 

In order to organise the things I want to offer you, I need to know numbers soonish............!


----------



## photojazz

LaFoto, I am sending you an email reply to the one I received today.


----------



## LaFoto

Do I have to change the list to ...
Tangerini - *3* beds
Corry - *3* beds
Hertz - *1 *bed
Antarctican - *1* bed
DigitalDiva - *2* beds
Jeff Canes - *1* bed
photojazz - *1 *bed *?*


----------



## LaFoto

Update:

Tangerini - *3* beds
Corry - *3* beds
Hertz - *1 *bed
Antarctican - *1* bed
DigitalDiva - *2* beds
Jeff Canes - *1* bed
Daan (doenoe) - *1 *bed
photojazz - *1 *bed (still with question mark) = 13 

(18 would mean the place is PACKED ... well, not really, the rooms are spacey, but ALL the beds would be filled and several people would need to SHARE not only a room but maybe even a double bed! Check their website to find the floor plans and photos).

As soon as "Ole Hoop" is full, I will have to talk to the other person who lets holiday homes nearby... these (Dot No. 4 in Map 4 ... if you scroll up). Though Britta Bollenhagen of "Ole Hoop" also knows of two other persons in my village who rent out holiday homes.

Keep in mind that they are all strictly SELF-CATERING places. They cannot be compared to a hotel or even a B&B. You'll have to make your own breakfast! Did you realise that?


----------



## Alex_B

I estimate a 90% chance for myself to be at the meeting.

cannot remember if I am planned for any bed yet


----------



## LaFoto

No. You aren't. Not yet. You are too undecided! :greenpbl: But - as soon as I know you are going to be here for all the week, have in mind you might need to bring people up with you from Düsseldorf Airport (maybe). Your Audi might be QUITE welcome!

And here is some price information on "Ole Hoop" (which SO FAR is the only accomodation we are talking about), and I hope you can follow me...

Here we go then (you can check this all here - though not all of you might be able to follow the text in detail, but look at the photos!)

The price for Apartment 1 (for 2 - 4 [max] persons) is &#8364; 32.- per day for 2 persons and &#8364; 6.- per day for every additional person. And a payment of &#8364; 26.- (to be paid ONCE) for towels, bed linen and cleaning afterwards. Which adds up to a maximum of &#8364; 11.-/day/person (given you equally share staying costs = &#8364; 77.-) plus the &#8364; 26.- divided by four.

The price for Apartment 2 (for 4 - [max] 6 persons) is &#8364; 36.- per day for 2 persons and &#8364; 6.- per day for every additional person, plus the downpayment of &#8364; 26.- for towels, bed linen and cleaning. If that apartment gets filled with 6, the price is &#8364; 10,-/day/person (if costs are equally shared by 6 = &#8364; 70.-) and the sixth of the &#8364; 26.-.

The price for Apartment 3 (for 6 - [max] 8 persons) is &#8364; 39.- per day for 2 persons and &#8364; 6.- per day for every additional person, which adds up to &#8364; 75.-, divided by 8 is some &#8364; 8,20/person/night, is approximately &#8364; 58.- for the week (plus one eighth of the &#8364; 26.- for towels, bed linen and cleaning). Apartment 3 stretches from ground floor to right under the roof (three storeys), and those in Apartment 3 also have direct access to the big community room, so Apartment 3 will probably be the busiest.

You see: the more people come, the cheaper it gets for each of you to stay there!


----------



## Tangerini

I (and my plus 2) are 95% for sure at this point.  So please still count on us


----------



## hawkeye

How would the German police take to a 25 year old american male with a back pack and a camera bag sleeping in an alley way behind a store for a week?  lol

all jokes aside though, I've dreamed of going to Europe my whole life, but have no idea what kind of money I need to have for a successful trip.  Other than transportation (air fair),which I can find on my own, how much would I need, assuming I really REALLY roughed it?


----------



## hawkeye

hmmm, I see Cory asked this same question in the other thread about this. sorry   Still not sure about my funds, but I'll see what I can do.  I could always bring a tent and great big box of Ramen Noodles lol


----------



## ferny

I was going to say I'd camp but I'm not sure now. Those prices don't look too bad but I'm still confussed as to how much staying in an apartment would cost for the whole time. My brain is frazzled.

I'm still deciding if going by car or plane makes more sense. I've not looked at cost or return tickets and ferrys but AutoRoute says it will cost £80 each way in petrol for me. But I don't know how much petrol is in France and Germany. I've love to drive and it would allow me to take more stuff there and bring back. And it would allow me to take a tent if I wanted to camp. But if flying costs 70% less, do I really want to drive for 2 days (I'd probably do it in one) each way? Who else would want a lift and share petrol costs and some of the driving?

Here's a very quick AutoRoute direction list from Luton.



> Time	Mile	Instruction	For	Toward
> Summary:  541.4 miles (1 day, 39 minutes)
> DAY 1
> Check your departure time; the next stop is in a different time zone.
> 09:00	0.0	Depart Luton on A6 [Guildford Street] (East)	0.2 mi
> 09:00	0.2	Keep STRAIGHT onto A6 [Church Street]	174 yds
> 09:00	0.3	Keep STRAIGHT onto A6 [St Marys Road]	0.1 mi
> 09:00	0.4	At roundabout, take the THIRD exit onto A505 [Park Viaduct]	0.5 mi
> 09:02	0.9	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto Castle Street	0.3 mi
> 09:03	1.2	Road name changes to London Road	0.9 mi
> 09:05	2.2	At roundabout, take the THIRD exit onto M1	0.6 mi	M1 / London / The North
> 09:06	2.7	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto Ramp	0.2 mi	M1 / London
> 09:06	2.9	Merge onto M1	9.2 mi
> 09:14	12.1	At Exit 6A, bear LEFT (East) onto Ramp	0.3 mi	M25 / M11 / M3 / M20 / M40 / M4 / Stanstead Airport / Dartford / Heathrow Airport
> 09:14	12.5	Take Ramp (LEFT) onto M25	39.7 mi	M25 / M11 / M20 / Stansted Airport / Dartford
> 09:48	52.1	Road name changes to A282	4.9 mi
> 09:52	57.0	At Exit 2, keep LEFT onto Ramp	0.6 mi	A2 / M2 / Canterbury / London / Non-Motorway Traffic
> 09:53	57.6	Take Ramp (LEFT) onto A2	9.1 mi	A2 / M2 / Canterbury
> 10:01	66.7	At Exit 1, road name changes to M2	5.5 mi	M2 / Dover / Channel Tunnel / Canterbury / Chatham
> 10:06	72.2	At Exit 3, keep LEFT onto Ramp	0.4 mi	A229 / M20 / Maidstone / Chatham / Channel Tunnel
> 10:06	72.5	At roundabout, take the THIRD exit onto Local road(s)	0.4 mi
> 10:07	72.9	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto Ramp	0.2 mi
> 10:07	73.1	Merge onto A229	2.0 mi
> 10:09	75.1	Keep LEFT onto Ramp	0.3 mi
> 10:09	75.5	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto Ramp	0.3 mi	M20 / Ashford / Channel Tunnel / Dover
> 10:10	75.8	Merge onto M20	29.6 mi
> 10:35	105.4	At Exit 11A, take Ramp (LEFT) onto Local road(s)	1.4 mi	Channel Tunnel
> 10:40	106.8	*Check timetable* Take Channel Tunnel (East)
> 11:17	106.8	Entering France
> 11:30	106.8	*Check timetable* Stay on Tunnel Sous la Manche (South)
> 11:30	106.8	*Check timetable* Stay on Tunnel Sous la Manche (South)
> 11:30	106.8	Take Local road(s) (West)	0.3 mi
> 11:31	107.1	Merge onto Local road(s)	0.5 mi
> 11:31	107.6	Road name changes to Avenue de France	0.6 mi
> 11:32	108.2	Take Ramp (RIGHT) onto A16 [E402]	35.4 mi	A16 / E402 / A26 / E15 / Calais / Lille / Reims Paris / Bruxelles
> 12:02	143.5	Entering Belgium
> 12:02	143.5	Road name changes to A18 [E40]	26.2 mi
> 12:24	169.7	Merge onto A10 [E40]	30.2 mi
> 12:50	199.9	Keep RIGHT onto Ramp	0.2 mi	E17 / Kortrijk / Antwerpen / Gent
> 12:50	200.1	Keep LEFT to stay on Ramp	1.0 mi
> 12:52	201.1	At Exit 9, keep LEFT to stay on Ramp	0.2 mi
> 12:52	201.3	Take Ramp (RIGHT) onto A14 [E17]	31.1 mi	E17 / Antwerpen / Haven 1-6990
> 13:19	232.3	Merge onto R1	3.1 mi
> 13:22	235.4	Road name changes to A12 [R1]	0.3 mi
> 13:22	235.7	Merge onto A1 [A12]	2.0 mi
> 13:24	237.7	Keep RIGHT onto Local road(s)	0.5 mi	E34 / E313 / Eindhoven / Turnhout / Aken / Luik / Hasselt
> 13:25	238.3	Road name changes to A13 [E313]	5.3 mi
> 13:30	243.5	Keep RIGHT onto E34	1.3 mi	E34 / Eindhoven / Turnhout
> 13:31	244.8	Road name changes to A21 [E34]	29.0 mi
> 13:55	273.8	Entering Netherlands
> 13:55	273.8	Road name changes to A67 [E34]	11.9 mi
> 14:05	285.7	Merge onto A2 [A67]	2.2 mi
> 14:07	287.9	Keep STRAIGHT onto A67 [E34]	32.4 mi	A67 / E34 / Venlo / Duisburg
> 14:35	320.3	Entering Germany
> 14:35	320.3	Road name changes to A40 [E34]	26.4 mi
> 14:56	346.7	At Exit 14, keep RIGHT onto E34	0.6 mi	A3 / Hannover / Du-Kaiserberg / Arnheim / Köln
> 14:57	347.3	Merge onto A3 [E34]	7.0 mi
> 15:03	354.3	At Exit 1, keep STRAIGHT onto A2 [E34]	6.8 mi	A2 / Hannover / Bottrop
> 15:08	361.1	At Exit 5, keep RIGHT onto Ramp	0.2 mi	B224 / Essen / Gladbeck / Marl
> 15:08	361.3	Keep RIGHT to stay on Ramp	0.2 mi	B224 / Essen / Gewerbegebiet Gladbeck-Brauck
> 15:08	361.5	Bear RIGHT (East) onto Local road(s)	21 yds
> 15:08	361.5	Turn LEFT (North) onto B224 [Essener Straße]	1.8 mi	B224 / A2 / A31 / Emden / Oberhausen / Marl
> 15:11	363.3	Road name changes to A52 [Essener Straße]	12.7 mi
> 15:22	376.0	Bear RIGHT (East) onto Ramp	0.3 mi	A43 / Münster
> 15:22	376.3	Take Ramp (LEFT) onto A43	25.3 mi	A43 / Münster
> 15:41	401.6	At Exit 2, keep RIGHT onto Ramp	43 yds	A1 / Bremen / Osnabrück / Münster-Nord / Dortmund / Flughafen
> 15:41	401.7	Keep LEFT to stay on Ramp	0.5 mi	A1 / Bremen / Osnabrück / Münster-Nord / Flughafen
> 15:42	402.1	Keep RIGHT to stay on Ramp	0.3 mi	A1 / Bremen / Osnabrück / Münster-Nord / Flughafen
> 15:42	402.4	Take Ramp (LEFT) onto A1 [E37]	101.2 mi	A1 / Bremen / Osnabrück / Münster-Nord / Flughafen
> Check local time; this stop is in a different time zone.
> 17:00	503.6	End of day
> DAY 2
> 09:00	503.6	Stay on A1 [E22]	20.0 mi
> 09:15	523.6	At Exit 50, keep RIGHT onto Ramp	0.2 mi	B75 / Stuckenborstel / Sottrum / Rotenburg / Ottersberg
> 09:15	523.8	Keep RIGHT to stay on Ramp	76 yds
> 09:15	523.9	Turn RIGHT (East) onto B75 [Bremer Straße]	7.2 mi
> 09:25	531.1	Bear RIGHT (East) onto B71 [B75]	2.3 mi
> 09:27	533.4	Keep STRAIGHT onto B75 [Nordumgehung]	4.6 mi
> 09:34	538.1	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto B75 [Harburger Straße]	2.6 mi
> 09:37	540.7	Turn RIGHT (East) onto K212 [Rittergut]	0.4 mi
> 09:38	541.1	Keep STRAIGHT onto K212 [Bahnhofstraße]	0.3 mi
> 09:39	541.4	Keep STRAIGHT onto K212 [Berliner Straße]	87 yds
> 09:39	541.4	Arrive Lauenbrück
> 
> SUMMARY
> Driving distance:  541.4 miles
> Trip duration:  1 day, 39 minutes
> Driving time:  7 hours, 49 minutes
> Cost:  £80.95


----------



## LaFoto

Wow, that is detailed!!!
And makes it sound really DIFFICULT, which it isn't, not as difficult as it sounds. But hey, you want to be on the list then, ferny? Cool. Try as much as you can to pursuade other UKers to hop in on the car with you, you could share not only costs but also the driving!

Hertz comes over *driving*, too. But he takes Tangerini, husband and mother/m-i-l (one person!) on board, so his car looks pretty full already.


----------



## LaFoto

So I take it the updated (today) list would need to look like this?

Tangerini - *3* beds
Corry - *3* beds
Hertz - *1 *bed
Antarctican - *1* bed
DigitalDiva - *2* beds
Jeff Canes - *1* bed
Daan (doenoe) - *1 *bed
photojazz - *1 *bed 
Alex_B- *1 *bed
ferny - *2* beds

That's beds (we are entering the range of "pull out sleeping sofas", too, now, mind you!!!!) for 16 now in "Ole Hoop" out of a maximum of 18.


----------



## LaFoto

Costs, ferny:

Apartment 1:  32.-/day/two persons 
 6.-/day/one additional person
 26.- lump sum towels-bedlinen-cleaning
This Apartment is for 2 - 4 persons. 
So it'd be cheapest if there actually were 4 persons there to share: 
32+6+6= 44.-/day/all 4 = 308.-/week/all 
divided by 4 = 77.-/week/person 
+ lump sum  26.- divided by four =  6.50.-/person 
=  83.50/week/total/maximum filling. 

Apartment 2:  36.-/day/two persons 
 6.-/day/one additional person
 26.- lump sum towels-bedlinen-cleaning
This Apartment is for 4 - 6 persons. 
So it'd be cheapest if there actually were 6 persons there to share: 
36+6+6+6+6= 60.-/day/all 6 = 420.-/week/all 
divided by 6 = 70.-/week/person 
+ lump sum  26.- divided by six =  4.35/person 
=  74.35/week/total/maximum filling. 

Apartment 3:  39.-/day/two persons 
 6.-/day/one additional person
 26.- lump sum towels-bedlinen-cleaning
This Apartment is for 6 - 8 persons. 
So it'd be cheapest if there actually were 8 persons there to share: 
39+6+6+6+6+6+6= 75.-/day/all 8 = 525.-/week/all 
divided by 8 =  65.50.-/week/person 
+ lump sum  26.- divided by four =  3.25.-/person 
=  68.75/week/total/maximum filling. 

You can, of course, put all the costs together (assuming you will fill the homes to capacity and share everything among 18):

Apartment 1:  308.-/week +  26.- =  334.-
Apartment 2:  420.-/week +  26.- =  446.-
Apartment 3:  525.-/week +  26.- =  551.-
.........................................Total =  1331.- divided by 18 =  74.-/person/week

(Accomodation only, these apartments are strictly self-catering only).


----------



## ferny

Ok, think I made sense of that.

Apartment 1: £240 total - four sharing = £60 each
Apartment 2: £322 total - six sharing = £54 each
Apartment 3: £398 total - eight sharing = £50 each
.........................................Total = £960 total divided by 18 = £53 each

(roughly based on &#8364;1 = £0.72)


Obviously costs could go up so how does between £50-£130 each (&#8364;70-&#8364;180) for the whole week plus food and 'entertainment' sound?

I think the idea of splitting the whole cost makes perfect sense and everything fairer. Hopefull all would feel that way. It may be wise to put me down as +1. I don't know if Sarah wants to go. It's also her birthday during the trip so I may have to pull out.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, the train journey into Hamburg and back to Lauenbrück or into Bremen and back to Lauenbrück (without any reductions, just the *normal* return ticket price) is &#8364;19,60. That is another price I KNOW (but we can easily reduce that price by up to 70% if I know NUMBERS early enough and we stick to the trains [times] I might book beforehand, but that is up to you - less freedom, cheaper travelling). 

We can choose to just book a one-hour trip, for example with http://www.barkassen-meyer.de/ round Hamburg Port (no catering) for &#8364; 10.-/person, or we could book their "snacktörn" (2-hour-tour, one free drink, hot food on a plate and bread and butter plus funny explanations of all we're going to see - which can also be booked *in English* with Barkassen-Meyer!), for &#8364; 24,50/person <---- but this only if our group grows to 35 persons or more (!)

The 
http://www.miniatur-wunderland.de/ (biggest model train exhibition of the world, I think, there is a link to the English version of their site) is &#8364;10.-/adult (individually) or &#8364;9.-/adult/group starting at 15 members.

To calculate prices for lunch in "Ratskeller" in Bremen (vaults under the Old Town Hall), go to their site http://www.ratskeller-bremen.de/ and there to downloads. There is a PDF-file of the menu in German and English. (The prices of the lovely rooms catered by the restaurant L'Orchideée are QUITE a bit on the STEEP side, ooooooooooooooo!:shock: - but Ratskeller as such has moderate prices).

I will check out prices for the tour in horse-drawn carriages through Lüneburg Heath. 

Calculate other meals and DRINKS, too!  And your contribution to the BIG BARBECUE PARTY! It is a "bring-your-own-food-and-drink"-party, see?

And we must share costs for the canoes on the River Wümme and you must calculate entrance fees into the swimming pool (www.ronolulu.de ). What else have I planned for us to do? Must go check on that myself.


----------



## DevinLamb

I am new to the board, just joined today actually- I work out of a small design office in Prague Czech Republic half the year- I wondered if there were any other Praguers in thephotoforum and any meetups? 

regards,


Devin


----------



## LaFoto

You could ask around in a thread of its own. Just create a new one with your question.
Oh, and welcome to ThePhotoForum


----------



## doenoe

im looking for train tickets now, but i just cant find a train that goes to hamburg (or something). Hannover is the farthest northern city i found.....but i only tried 1 compagny. Still searching though


----------



## LaFoto

This is what I found when I put into the "Die Bahn"-site (German Railway) the connection for earlier tomorrow morning from Amsterdam to Hamburg (just testing):



> Amsterdam Centraal Do, 06.12.07 dep 08:04h
> Hamburg Hbf Do, 06.12.07 arr 15:12h
> *EUR 98,80 *
> Travelling time 7:08h


 
That is the regular one-way price. It'd be travelling with three trains: Amsterdam-Oberhausen, then Oberhausen-Münster, then Münster-Hamburg. (Times may well change until next year in May, as may the prices - OF COURSE, you know that!!!)


----------



## ferny

I like spamming this thread. 

Did some looking up. Going with RyanAir *shudders* works out cheap enough. Some places wanted to charge £180 each way!!! So if I'm going I'll book my tickets just before or after Christmas. 

I'll most likely be flying into Hamburg. Any preference on arrival and leaving times? What's too early and late?


----------



## LaFoto

You'll find that what Ryan Air calls "Hamburg" is, in fact, Lübeck, which is another one hour drive away from Hamburg. And there is not a huge variety of flights into Hamburg-Lübeck, from what I know, and I know even less since I have switched to flights out of or into airports that are more easily reached. Find out when there are flights arriving. If I am to go out and collect you, calculate that collecting you will take at least 4 hours out of my day, so I would need to plan for that!!!

And cool post count just now!!! 6.666 posts. Devilish!


----------



## Peanuts

This is one thing I don't like about searching for plane tickets (see... told you I was serious)



> We're sorry, the price of this flight has changed from C$406.00 to C$2,257.00


 0_0


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ OMG!!!


----------



## LaFoto

Oh noooooooooooooooooooooooo! :cry:


----------



## Alex_B

but ticket prices fluctuate ... 

did you try montreal - paris? I recently invited someone for a job interview from ottawa, and the cheapest flight to Germany we could get was montreal - paris.


----------



## Peanuts

The problem is I will likely be flying out of Dubai - so I am guessing that might be why the prices are absolutely ridiculous.  I am sure I will find something - super sleuthing skills matched with an acquired university student's frugal-ness will prevail!


----------



## Alex_B

Hm, Dubai - Düsseldorf should not be too expensive... at least at work lots of our flights to Japan go via Dubai.


----------



## Peanuts

Oh, I might have found a different route - via London.  As long as it is through the same airport I might have found something affordable!  Will update within the next week or so.


----------



## ferny

I've been doing a bit more research and Bremen looks like a good airport to fly to. Imagine all of us flying on the same plane.


----------



## doenoe

I could fly to Bremen too


----------



## Abbenquesnel

Well, it looks like you guys are going to have a lot of fun.
To bad it wasn't 2 weeks ago when I was visiting Bentheim just across the border from the Netherlands.
We were there for 6 weeks.
Ah, well, next time better, I'm back in Canada again.
No harm done.


----------



## LaFoto

This is so you can see how far away the airports are from where I live and how you can get from there to here:

Hamburg-Fuhlsbüttel to here:





Hamburg-Lübeck to here:





Bremen to here:





Hannover-Langenhagen to here:





Düsseldorf Airport to here:





Berlin-Schönefeld to here:


----------



## Alex_B

oh, from my place to your place it is 340 km? wow ... I better fuel up my car well!


----------



## ferny

340km = 1 1/2 tanks for fuel for me. :mrgreen:


Been looking at the train options. You can't book further ahead than the start of April with Eurostar right now. It'll be around £30 to get from London to Paris. I've no idea on the Paris to Hamburg prices as it wouldn't let me book. But it says that final leg will take 11 hours!


----------



## Alex_B

ferny said:


> 340km = 1 1/2 tanks for fuel for me. :mrgreen:



so either your tank is very small, or you drive a tank 

or you just always drive at the limit :mrgreen:




> I've no idea on the Paris to Hamburg prices as it wouldn't let me book. But it says that final leg will take 11 hours!



There are some good THALYS connections from Paris to Cologne 
and on to Düsseldorf. But as far as I remember they ain't really cheap ...


----------



## ferny

I can get 25 litres in the tank when it's empty. That and it only drops below 5k rpm when I'm driving in town.


----------



## Alex_B

ferny said:


> I can get 25 litres in the tank when it's empty



ok, with that capacity I would also need  1 1/2 tanks!   my fuel consumption goes up in towns .. alot!

and it goes up when the motorway is almost empty


----------



## LaFoto

No need to worry then, Alex. The A1 up here is almost NEVER empty! 

I have never before heard of a car with a petrol tank as small as 25L. The smallest I have heard about is 40L. Wow. What kind of car is that, ferny?

And flying over might - in the end - be the cheapest variety, and saving a lot in TIME, too! Mostly in time.


----------



## Jeff Canes

No route for me? LOL


----------



## LaFoto

Which route do you want? From *Florida* to here? *All* the way??? 
Since you'll be landing in Hamburg-Fuhlsbüttel (and since I'll probably be there - by car - to collect you from the airport) on 23rd, "your" route *is* there somewhere, oh yes, first map!


----------



## ferny

LaFoto said:


> No need to worry then, Alex. The A1 up here is almost NEVER empty!
> 
> I have never before heard of a car with a petrol tank as small as 25L. The smallest I have heard about is 40L. Wow. What kind of car is that, ferny?
> 
> And flying over might - in the end - be the cheapest variety, and saving a lot in TIME, too! Mostly in time.



Old. 
It's my Herald which is my only car. Built 40 years ago when there weren't all-day petrol stations and people used the motorways as a family trip. 

Later they came with a large tank which was 40L. That was largely down to sales-reps getting fed up of having to plan long routes around petrol stations they knew would be open. :mrgreen:


----------



## doenoe

well, everything took another good step in the right direction. Got the thumbs-up to take that week off. So now i can go and see whats the best way to get there.
Which airport will be the one where most people will arrive? Think its best to go to that one then too.


----------



## LaFoto

Any chance you can get yourself to Bremen? That one's closest, next closest would the Hamburg-Fuhlsbüttel.


----------



## doenoe

yes, that should be possible 
I think 14:10 is the earliest i can be in Bremen. Just freaky that the tax is twice the price of the ticket itself. 
Anyways most (very) likely it will be Bremen. Have to wait for my next paycheck to get a ticket. Will see what they got then


----------



## Jeff Canes

LaFoto said:


> Which route do you want? From *Florida* to here? *All* the way???
> Since you'll be landing in Hamburg-Fuhlsbüttel (and since I'll probably be there - by car - to collect you from the airport) on 23rd, "your" route *is* there somewhere, oh yes, first map!



I've been think about maybe renting a car and I get in around 7am


----------



## LaFoto

Wow, Jeff. You are very brave! 
But if you should rent a car, then maybe part of my transportation problem on the Lüneburg-day resolves itself! So be brave and negotiate our German autobahnen and roads. Cool !


----------



## ravikiran

Hello Corrina,
It has been long time since I made a post on TPF. Sorry for that. I am busy settling in my new job.

Yeah, I never did forget about the meet. It has been in my mind ever since I am first informed. I tried to save office leaves for the purpose.

The one mistake I had done is that I have not yet applied for VISA and I was surprised to know that it would take some time before the process completes. I am sure that I shall get the VISA.

I have a few doubts regarding the trip:
First, I would like to know about what would be my total expense for the trip? (let's lay a rough estimate in Euro's, lets say cheapest)

Second, if I get down at Frankfurt, how can I get to the Meet place (transportation details along with price)

Third, if I need an invitation for VISA purpose, can I ask you for one (I am not sure about that, though my travel agent mentioned it)

I shall ask you queires now and then. Sorry for troubling you this way,

amiably,
Ravi.

PS: Please bear with me as I have a stringent budget.


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, I would send you the invitation! You might need one. I know. 

Now I will have to roughly calculate the price for you, but it cannot be done in the short moment between reading your post (and being happy you are considering to come!!! You would REALLY, REALLY make this meet-up VERY international!!! ) and typing up my reply, of course. But I will get back to you. Others will be equally interested in my calculations.

As to how to get here from Frankfurt, let me find out if coming all the way up by train is so much cheaper than hopping onto another plane and cover the distance by plane. I'll investigate in the possibilities for that, too, ok? 

One thing I can tell you: for that one week I can offer you FREE ACCOMODATION, if you are willing to stay in a private home with the family of friends of mine (or with my friend Heike, who lives only across the fence from where most of the others are going to stay in the holiday apartments). 

Again, to anyone else who can only just afford the journey but maybe no accomodation costs: *you can stay with friends of mine for FREE.*


----------



## Peanuts

Wait.. did I see the word free? *pounces on the opportunity*

But on a serious note I truly am looking into things. My prior trip might be changed (boo) but there are some other possibilities.  Perhaps a small European vacation (not the Chevy Chase version) with my mother (she is tiny... 5'2" and won't get in anyones way ), a few days at the meetup and perhaps visiting some new family down in Munich.

Just a  heads up that I am still a good possibility!


----------



## LaFoto

Brittany, that would be really really cool. Keep in mind that Hamburg and Munich are not in their immediate neighbourhood, though, it is an 8-hour journey from one place to the other. 

So would tiny-mom and you want to stay in the holiday apartments (for roughly 8 Euro per day/person) or with friends of mine, what do you guess?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Have you managed to book any apartments yet?
If so, how much will it cost?
If it's not wildly expensive I'm sure I can afford to pay for another room or two for other people.
So don't let lack of funds put you off coming. We'll look after you.
I'll be driving from Calais up through Belgium - but I think we will have a car full.


----------



## LaFoto

The whole house (well, it is two houses, in fact) are fully booked only for "us" in that one week from 24 - 31 May (that is "you", I will just stay *at home*, some five minutes walk from you all) ... and at some point in one of the three Germany-Meet-Up-threads I even did the calculation on how much it will be for everyone, given we fill the apartments to capacity (i.e. with all in all 18 persons). Dang... where is it, it was difficult enough to set it up at the time, I just don't want to start all over again... - my guess is it is in this thread somewhere. It is NOT wildly expensive, much to the contrary.


----------



## LaFoto

Post 37 in this very thread, Hertz


----------



## ravikiran

That's great Corinna. Thank you so much for the offer. I would be glad to accept that. More over it would be more social and allow me to know you people much bette (may be everyone will be as cool as you).

I would be eagerly waiting for the estimate as I can plan accordingly. I shall start from Chennai/Hyderabad (India) to Frankfurt. I would be glad if you can give me an estimate for what it would take from Frankfurt to your place and return including the week stay.

Thank you,
Ravi.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Stay at the apartment with us, Ravi. I'll pay.


----------



## LaFoto

Post 37 copied into here:



> Apartment 1:  32.-/day/two persons
>  6.-/day/one additional person
>  26.- lump sum towels-bedlinen-cleaning
> This Apartment is for 2 - 4 persons.
> So it'd be cheapest if there actually were 4 persons there to share:
> 32+6+6= 44.-/day/all 4 = 308.-/week/all
> divided by 4 = 77.-/week/person
> + lump sum  26.- divided by four =  6.50.-/person
> =  83.50/week/total/maximum filling.
> 
> Apartment 2:  36.-/day/two persons
>  6.-/day/one additional person
>  26.- lump sum towels-bedlinen-cleaning
> This Apartment is for 4 - 6 persons.
> So it'd be cheapest if there actually were 6 persons there to share:
> 36+6+6+6+6= 60.-/day/all 6 = 420.-/week/all
> divided by 6 = 70.-/week/person
> + lump sum  26.- divided by six =  4.35/person
> =  74.35/week/total/maximum filling.
> 
> Apartment 3:  39.-/day/two persons
>  6.-/day/one additional person
>  26.- lump sum towels-bedlinen-cleaning
> This Apartment is for 6 - 8 persons.
> So it'd be cheapest if there actually were 8 persons there to share:
> 39+6+6+6+6+6+6= 75.-/day/all 8 = 525.-/week/all
> divided by 8 =  65.50.-/week/person
> + lump sum  26.- divided by four =  3.25.-/person
> =  68.75/week/total/maximum filling.
> 
> You can, of course, put all the costs together (assuming you will fill the homes to capacity and share everything among 18):
> 
> Apartment 1:  308.-/week +  26.- =  334.-
> Apartment 2:  420.-/week +  26.- =  446.-
> Apartment 3:  525.-/week +  26.- =  551.-
> .........................................Total =  1331.- divided by 18 =  74.-/person/week
> 
> (Accomodation only, these apartments are strictly self-catering only).


 
As you can see (if you can be bothered to try and follow my calculations), the accomodation costs can be brought down to * 74.-/person/week* (no food included, though).


----------



## Hertz van Rental

1 EUR	=	0.7478GBP	     1.462USD


----------



## Alex_B

i always forget for which apartment i am planned... but costs can certainly be distributed in an uneven way. Some people like Hertz and myself are willing to do a bit of sponsoring, and others will have to pay less then, or maybe nothing in some cases.


----------



## Alex_B

oh, just some advise for the visa, start this all in time, also the invitation. also a phonecall from Germany to the visa issuing institution abroad can help a lot and sometimes speed things up a bit.

And keep in mind, if it is not a Schengen visa, but a visa for Germany only, then you might be in trouble if you change planes on European airports in Germany!
One of the people working for me is from Colombia, and he had a visa for Germany  only when he came 
for the job interview. But he had to change planes in Spain and hence ended up in a Spanish airport-prison as an illegal immigrant  He still likes to tell people about this adventure .. but at that time this was quite a hassle


----------



## LaFoto

In the end, it is  all up to you how you decide to divide the costs, as long as Britta gets her money for the week . And I did the calculations according to her price list on her homepage www.ole-hoop.de ... and hope I am right.

But now I am challenged to also make the other calculations... boy, that is going to be a bit of WORK!  (Along with a lot of guesswork since I still don't know how many we are going to be in the end). I won't be able to do it tonight (I am a lark, not an owl, after 10 p.m. especially the part of my brain responsible for arithmetics shuts down completely ).


----------



## Jeff Canes

Alex, what are you talking about people for Canada, US and EC dont need tourist visas?


----------



## Jeff Canes

what forms of payment does the Ole Hoop take?


----------



## ravikiran

Thanks guys. I can't thank you enough for all the support.



> Stay at the apartment with us, Ravi. I'll pay.


Thanks Hertz. That's very generous of you. If all my planning goes well and I end up in boarding the plane to Germany, I shall definetely stay with you.



> oh, just some advise for the visa, start this all in time, also the invitation. also a phonecall from Germany to the visa issuing institution abroad can help a lot and sometimes speed things up a bit.


It's Schengen VISA that I applied. I foresaw the problem and I applied for that. Thanks for the advice.

I got everthink planned uptill Frankfurt (ofcourse it's just little commuting within my state and get aboard flight to Frankfurt). I need to plan further journey. Hope everything goes on fine.

Thank you once again guys,

regards,
Ravi.

PS: Corrinna, what happened to Mansi? Is she going to join the meet?


----------



## LaFoto

Mansi is in New York going to school there and she won't be able to be here for the meet-up. She'll be in the middle of doing her finals, the dates just collide... it's a pity and she would have loved to come but can't.


----------



## Antarctican

Jeff Canes said:


> Alex, what are you talking about people for Canada, US and EC dont need tourist visas?


I don't know about the US, but I have never required a visa to visit Germany.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I'm not even sure I need a passport these days...


----------



## Alex_B

Jeff Canes said:


> Alex, what are you talking about people for Canada, US and EC dont need tourist visas?



People coming _from _these countries (nationality wise) and heading for Germany will not have any visa trouble since there are agreements.

My advice was more for people like Ravi.


----------



## ravikiran

Hai Corinna, I am waiting for your reply regarding "Journey between Frankfurt to your place". Or did I miss any post from you? Sorry to bother, but I would like to have an estimate, so that I can plan booking tickets early (either for train or flight journey). Thanks, Ravi.  PS: I know that you must be dead tired answering all the queries and making arrangements.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, there are trains from the Airport to Bremen, a few even direct, i.e. without any need to change trains, most though via Frankfurt Main Railway station, where you would need to change trains, and the normal prices (one way) are between 80 and 100 Euro (so that would be double if you need to buy return journey tickets). 

HOWEVER: as soon as you know at what time you arrive (as of 88 days in advance) you can pre-book a train (which you MUST take, you cannot take another one), and on those you can get discount prices down to 30 Euros one way. 

Problem with the cheap tickets is that there is not a single chance to change the booking. 

The journey is some 4.5 to 5.5 hours. 

Since it is still more than 88 days until 24 May (assuming you would arrive on that Saturday), I cannot get the EXACT prices for the time, I had to cheat and tell the system I wanted to book a ride in March. But there won't be too many changes between March and May (I hope! With our German Rail you never know :roll: )

Other train ride bookings may also vary quite a bit in price depending on whether I know the number of people we are going to be (group ticket price) and can determine we are going with a specific train (which refers to the Monday - Hamburg and the Wednesday - Bremen). 

Also in order to hire a boat for us to take us through Hamburg Port I would need to know the number we are going to be, as well as for the reservation of a table in the vaults underneath Bremen Town Hall for lunch ...


----------



## [Woodsy]

Wow, you guys really organise your meets properly! I hope that once I get to know a few people better, and I'm no longer bogged down with exams, I'd love to come along!


----------



## Alex_B

it is already May now!


----------



## Antarctican

Yeah - and if you don't wanna fly, Woodsy, take advantage of Hertz' offer of a drive. It's just 16 days away, so time to make up your mind!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Yep. Ferry is paid for. Car is paid for. You just need to pay for food and lodging - and be at Dover docks around 11pm for the midnight sailing


----------



## Alex_B

Hertz v. R. - aka the Midnight Sailor !


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Midnight cowboy would be better


----------



## Alex_B

thought you rented a car, not a horse!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

It has horse-power so what's ya problem, ya mangey varmint?


----------



## LaFoto

Are you beginning to fight *already* :shock: :raisedbrow: ??? Tsk!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Round three has been long over-due :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican

Oooo, goody! Let's make those two share a room. There will be fireworks and entertainment every night.


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, since you're mentioning "fireworks" - I might have some *pro* fireworks on offer for you all on your arrival day (Sat 24 May)! Oh yes! No kidding! 
Honestly!


----------



## atp_design

Well it looks like i cant make it.
I will be enbarking on a roadtrip around France checking out the wineries etc.
I have to please the missus !


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> Oooo, goody! Let's make those two share a room. There will be fireworks and entertainment every night.



:shock:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I'm sleeping in the car.


----------



## Alex_B

Stay away from my car, Hertz! Else you will be in trouble ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Other people have cars too, you know.
I was just going to leave yours up on bricks.


----------



## Alex_B

If I were you I would rethink that plan, since you will be there with a car as well, I could just get some wheels back. Maybe I could even consider that an upgrade


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I don't mind. It's not my car I'll be driving :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B

hmm.. lets make a deal then ...


----------



## Alex_B

BTW, am I right that no one now needs a lift from Düsseldorf airport? If so, I might not arrive from Düsseldorf on Saturday but from Jena.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

The deal is: I drive the car and you admit to stealing it if the police track it down.


----------



## Antarctican

A van Rental rental? (Will be interesting to see from what company it was rented  )


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I refuse to answer that on the grounds that it won't get a laugh.


----------



## Iron Flatline

If there was only ONE day that I can be there, which do you recommend?


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ You're probably asking Corinna. But I'll throw in a view. Tony (tempra) and his wife Sandie will only be there the first weekend and into Monday. The first Saturday not much is happening, so I'd avoid that day. Monday in Hamburg would let you meet Tony before he has to leave, and you could do some sightseeing with the rest of us.  Thursday is the big BBQ at Corinna's. Any chance you could do Monday, and also Thursday night?  I don't really know where you're coming from or what time/distance is involved for you to get to Lauenbrueck


----------



## LaFoto

If you want to meet "the whole gang", Sunday 25 would be best. But you would not see ever so much more than my slightly ... erm ... not-city-like surroundings.

You can still meet "the whole gang" on Monday in Hamburg (and if you were to travel from Berlin to Hamburg, it'd save you the drive across Landstraße to my little place).

How will you travel?

I hope for us all to be in Hamburg Hauptbahnhof by 11 at the latest. Could you make that from Berlin? (Assuming you'll be arriving from Berlin, that is).


----------



## Iron Flatline

Ok, I will see what I can do. The 25th might be tight, but Hamburg seems more reasonable. tbd.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

You know, I've gone through just about every possible viewpoint on this trip - will it be good, will it be bad, are they all (really) weird, will I speak to anyone, will Anne-Marie speak to anyone (including me), will I enjoy it, will we do a runner into some quiet part of the German countryside, and more...

But now, I'm really looking forward to it and just want to enjoy my time away from work. No laptop, no mobile, no interminable meetings, no one wanting "just a few minutes", no failing miserably to actually do *my* job instead of everyone elses, sounds an excellent idea. No Fear...

Just don't you lot disappoint me...


----------



## LaFoto

Well, Chris. Better be warned.
A) We all ARE really weird! :greenpbl: 
B) No one will talk to you. Ever. :greenpbl:
C) Everyone will just about ignore the fact that you bring your wife :greenpbl:
D) There is no quieter part of the German countryside than my place! :shock: ale: Therefore
e) you've got nowhere to run to. 

So you are right: "No Fear...", we lot will not disappoint you!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

_..wanders off into the distance humming the tune to 'Paranoid'..._


----------



## Chris of Arabia

I know this is an unnecessary question, given that Germany has long been in the EU and is a modern state on a par with any other industrialised Western nation (I even hear that its trains run on time), but is there a ready supply of ATM machines in the vicinity? Just thought I'd ask...  :blushing:


----------



## Renair

I'm just disappointed I am missing out on this one, but I look forward to seeing all the shots and peeps photos.


----------



## LaFoto

Chris, you will find some in Buchholz, all right! That's for sure. And there are enough there in the cities that I plan to take you to: Hamburg, Lüneburg, Bremen. There also are a couple in Rotenburg. Only in my little place there is none.

And yes, it's a pity you could not make it, René.


----------



## Eclipse27

I can not WAIT to see these pictures!  I'm stuck in Dallas, and would give anything to run away to Germany. 

I feel a connection to the country, and it is my life goal to live there.  The landscapes are amazing!


----------



## Alex_B

Chris of Arabia said:


> I know this is an unnecessary question, given that Germany has long been in the EU and is a modern state on a par with any other industrialised Western nation (I even hear that its trains run on time), but is there a ready supply of ATM machines in the vicinity? Just thought I'd ask...  :blushing:



Even though I live in this country and I know the German cash machines are compatible with my NatWest card, I asked Corinna the same question already  After all it is not the most civilised part of Germany


----------



## Alex_B

Eclipse27 said:


> I can not WAIT to see these pictures!  I'm stuck in Dallas, and would give anything to run away to Germany.
> 
> I feel a connection to the country, and it is my life goal to live there.  The landscapes are amazing!



Before you settle down over here finally, you should try to get arrange some test period to see if life here is really like you think it will be .


----------



## ravikiran

Hai Everyone,

Great we all reached the final point of waiting.
It's a fact that I am missing a lot of fun and reality to confirm my fantasies - if corinna is really a beautiful young girl of 25, if antarctican is some one who wears a fur coat all the time and Hertz van rental lives in a mobile home.

My worst fears for the last six months were confirmed last month - that I am not able to make up to this MEET. I pity myself for such a loss, but wish you all the most exciting meet up.

Corinna, don't forget to post photo of everyone.

amiably,
Ravi.


----------



## LaFoto

Oooo, if you think I'm a 25-year-old beautiful girl, then I must really quickly go find a "double" for me to replace the real me in all the photos that will be taken. Uh-oh. Problems and more problems... Or we must turn back the time, back to 1985. Poor unimaxium ... he'd then NOT make it to the meet-up! Not born...  (WHere is he, by the way, he should be more active in the last stages of planning).

Ah well, Ravi, no one's sadder than I am that you cannot be here. But then there's your sister's wedding to look forward to, and I believe that is excitement enough, isn't it? (Is it also quite exciting for the brother? Or only for your sister herself?)


----------



## Alex_B

Quite a pity you cannot make it! But hey, there might be more chances in coming years


----------



## Antarctican

Sorry you can't make it, Ravi! We'll be sure to take lots of pics, so you can feel as if you were there.

[And I'm hoping it's warm enough in Germany that I won't need a fur coat.]


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Lookit what I just found!
(Hope it's the right Rotenburg)

http://www.marktplatz-rotenburg.de/webcam/index.php

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...ID=a273588628afc05f3aacf3db909c5c0bee892&ID=8


----------



## Antarctican

Good work, Hertz!! There can't be too many 'Wümme' rivers over there, so that must be the right Rotenburg. We could do a 'live' TPF online salute for everyone.  And look, the weather is supposed to be sunny for the next week! Woooooooot!!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Is this living proof that nothing ever happens in Rotenburg? Not one thing has moved since I clicked on the link...


----------



## Jeff Canes

Antarctican said:


> --And look, the weather is supposed to be sunny for the next week! Woooooooot!!


That depends on your latitude and attitude, mine says 8c at night is a hard winter, Im going to freeze my suntanned bums off


----------



## Alex_B

Chris of Arabia said:


> Is this living proof that nothing ever happens in Rotenburg? Not one thing has moved since I clicked on the link...



just saw a gang of youngsters walking past that cam! so there is life!


----------



## doenoe

even the water in the tountain doesnt move.


----------



## Antarctican

3 people just went by on bikes....that must have been the 5:00 pm rush!


----------



## Alex_B

why should it move if there is no wind?


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> 3 people just went by on bikes....that must have been the 5:00 pm rush!



just imagine a crowd of photographers appearing in that quiet town and messing everything up


----------



## doenoe

now that would be just awesome.....i think we really have to do that and have someone who isnt attending the meet-up (poor buggers) record it


----------



## Chris of Arabia

And then load it to Youtube...


----------



## Alex_B

Chris of Arabia said:


> And then load it to Youtube...



You mean in particular the scenes when the police arrives?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

There was a bicycle, I saw a bicycle, it's a miracle...


----------



## Chris of Arabia

The beetle isn't parked there any more either


----------



## Alex_B

hmm, I wonder, maybe people there just move so fast that the webcam cannot really capture them. We only get to see the parked cars then, and the lazy slow people.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

It refreshes every 5 seconds or so on my 'puter and I can see people walking, cyclists cycling...
Maybe you should get yourself a Mac. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B

Hertz van Rental said:


> It refreshes every 5 seconds or so on my 'puter and I can see people walking, cyclists cycling...
> Maybe you should get yourself a Mac. :mrgreen:



My computer is fast enough. but remember i was hit on the head today ...


----------



## Jeff Canes

did someone just hack their web cam with a Hertz sign, would Swear I saw a one


----------



## Antarctican

^^^


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I have agents everywhere.

It's this Saturday, isn't it?
For some reason I thought I was going Saturday night when I'm actually going Friday night.
Bugger! Now I'll have to move faster.


----------



## Alex_B

Hertz van Rental said:


> I have agents everywhere.
> 
> It's this Saturday, isn't it?
> For some reason I thought I was going Saturday night when I'm actually going Friday night.
> Bugger! Now I'll have to move faster.



You better start moving right *now!* With your navigational skills (as legend says) you better start your journey early.


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Or at least let Corinna know that you'll be there for lunch or dinner rather than breakfast.....


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ Or at least let Corinna know that you'll be there for lunch or dinner rather than breakfast.....



That would be Wednesday dinner then, right?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

September?

It's easy. I just set out trying to get to Ireland and I'll be in Germany before you know it - and I'll just keep on driving.
Next stop, Vladivostok :twisted:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

http://www.marktplatz-rotenburg.de/webcam/index.php

After 8.00pm it goes to the test card. I can see we are going to have a riotous night life


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ but at least no online photographic evidence of it.  Until attendees start posting. Unless they've been paid off first


----------



## Unimaxium

LaFoto said:


> (WHere is he, by the way, he should be more active in the last stages of planning)



I'm here, lurking in the shadows, ready to pop up at Fuhlsbuettel Airport and go "boo!" to... uh... someone...

I just ordered a rental cellphone for Germany (because my stoopid mobile carrier's phones don't work overseas at all). So if I get lost or something, then I'll be able to call and complain ;-)

I'm getting pretty excited! Tomorrow I get to go to the Amex Traveler Services place and exchange some of my dollars for much more colorful money!


----------

